# For those that can't hunt today



## leo (Nov 7, 2004)

and haven't seen these before, here are a few pics for your browsing pleasure  


Most were taken with my olympus C700UZ, except the trail cam album and the critter trails  


http://community.webshots.com/user/leod200

leo


----------

